# Possible Explanation?



## WaltL1 (Mar 24, 2021)

First - Please note my use of Possible..... which is no more than - maybe/maybe not.
So we've all heard the stories about "I died on the operating table etc. and saw/experienced _______.
Some of the stories have turned out to be admitted lies. Some of the stories are completely unexplainable.
Is this a potential explanation?
Researchers Discover Some Brain Cells Come Alive and Grow Hours After Death (yahoo.com) 
I, for one, was not aware of this and thought it was really interesting.


----------



## bullethead (Mar 24, 2021)

I know that I dream vivid dreams every night. I can see great detail in people I've never met, places I have never been to, and things that I have never done. Should I consider those to be out of body experiences?
It is said that we as humans use less than 10% of our brain yet our brain is capable of storing all the information that we have ever gathered whether we are aware of it or not. Like in dreams , on an operating table under anesthesia or state of unconsciousness due to trauma our brains are still working and now it seems growing also.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Mar 24, 2021)

WaltL1 said:


> First - Please note my use of Possible..... which is no more than - maybe/maybe not.
> So we've all heard the stories about "I died on the operating table etc. and saw/experienced _______.
> Some of the stories have turned out to be admitted lies. Some of the stories are completely unexplainable.
> Is this a potential explanation?
> ...



From a physiological standpoint I'm very skeptical about this finding.  Cells, all cells and specifically brain cells need oxygen to function.  In fact brain cells need a lot more oxygen than many other cells in other areas of the body.  With no blood flow, there IS no oxygen....period.

From a personal standpoint I have experienced a NDE as a result of a drowning/near drowning.  I didn't see anything, just blackness.  I WAS cognizant of my surroundings, what was happening, and every other aspect that one would consider reality.  It was more like a brief panic realizing what was happening, then experiencing a momentary blackout and stepping through a door into a bodiless state.  I NEVER lost my consciousness, I remember thinking "OK, I'm blacking out.  I'm blacked out.  This is what death is like."  But I was 'aware' even through the blackout.  Coming back, was instantaneous: like being pushed through a doorway.  I was there, and then I was here.


----------



## Spotlite (Mar 24, 2021)

I’m skeptical.

My own Grandmother swore till the day she died that remembers sitting on a bench above the operating table watching the doctors operate on her. One thing that always freaked me out is as soon as she woke up, she said they couldn’t get it. It was an aneurism on her brain that couldn’t be repaired because of location. She said that before the doctors came in.

I’ve always considered it like a dream - you usually dream about things that’s on your mind. Maybe she heard that even though she was out of it.

But I won’t write it off because it’s never happened to me.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Mar 24, 2021)

Not sure about brain cells but I've often wondered if one is absent from the body if they are always with the Lord? 
Not that all near death experiences are out of the body though.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Mar 24, 2021)

What does one's out of body part use to "see" themself on the table? Then again when we dream, we are seeing things that we've never seen with our eyes.                                                                           Could those experiences be a deeper form of Sleep Paralysis?


----------



## jollyroger (Mar 24, 2021)

I've heard that DMT, dimethyltriptamine is the cause of these near death "hallucinations."

Allegedly DMT is a produced in our brains and is theorized to act as a trauma buffer at birth and death, to ease the mind and body into these transitional states.

The only times your brain supposedly secretes the molecule is on these two occasions.

Of course we've figured out how to make the molecule so it's been used for recreation as well, I know a few guys myself who've tried it and they said it was unlike any experience they've ever had.

As far as the zombie cells, perhaps it's a natural defense mechanism that attempts to keep the brain from becoming damaged in the event of oxygen loss; they act for a short amount of time until it's inevitable the brain is dead.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Mar 24, 2021)

jollyroger said:


> I've heard that DMT, dimethyltriptamine is the cause of these near death "hallucinations."
> 
> Allegedly DMT is a produced in our brains and is theorized to act as a trauma buffer at birth and death, to ease the mind and body into these transitional states.
> 
> ...



Hours, as reported by the article, is not a 'short amount of time' on a cellular level,   4 minutes induces cellular damage, 6 minutes without oxygen to  cell death.  Hours, like I said, paint me very skeptical.  The Krebs cycle is about as basic a fundamental as gravity.


----------



## WaltL1 (Mar 24, 2021)

Im thinking dreams, near death, out of body experiences etc are different than this.


> the so-called “zombie genes” became increasingly active during the first 12 hours after death.


Ive never died so I dont actually know but......  during 12 hours after death????
By then you have been pronounced dead, wheeled out and are probably laying on a slab somewhere. But your brain is still doing stuff????
Thats the part that freaks me out a bit.
As SFD said above, I thought it was only a matter of minutes until the brain goes totally "off".
Im skeptical too but if confirmed to be in fact true, 12 hours is a looooong time for your brain to still be doing stuff. Of course that doesnt mean there is any kind of thought involved in the stuff....... but who knows.


----------



## jollyroger (Mar 24, 2021)

WaltL1 said:


> Im thinking dreams, near death, out of body experiences etc are different than this.
> 
> Ive never died so I dont actually know but......  during 12 hours after death????
> By then you have been pronounced dead, wheeled out and are probably laying on a slab somewhere. But your brain is still doing stuff????
> ...


I know it's not the same thing, but don't our deceased bodies continue to produce hair and nails weeks to months after death?

Definitely a scientific frontier for sure.


----------



## Spotlite (Mar 24, 2021)

WaltL1 said:


> Im thinking dreams, near death, out of body experiences etc are different than this.
> 
> Ive never died so I dont actually know but......  during 12 hours after death????
> By then you have been pronounced dead, wheeled out and are probably laying on a slab somewhere. But your brain is still doing stuff????
> ...


Yea that is weird. I’ve heard this referred to as your life flashing before you, at least I think this is what they’re saying - that moment just before and right after death. But I’ve never seen anything on it or bothered to research.


----------



## bullethead (Mar 24, 2021)

Artfuldodger said:


> Not sure about brain cells but I've often wondered if one is absent from the body if they are always with the Lord?
> Not that all near death experiences are out of the body though.


Many people worldwide have such experiences,  religious people from multiple beliefs and non religious alike. 
Could it be the drugs/medications while being operated on?
Could it be adrenaline and the body's ability to produce natural stimulants when involved in a bad accident?
Even when "out" does the mind absorb what is said around us and translates it as visions or a dream?


----------



## WaltL1 (Mar 24, 2021)

jollyroger said:


> I know it's not the same thing, but don't our deceased bodies continue to produce hair and nails weeks to months after death?
> 
> Definitely a scientific frontier for sure.


Thats true.
But mine wont be. I'm getting cremated as the thought of being put in a box and buried in the ground horrifies me. Silly I know but just dont like the sound of it.


----------



## bullethead (Mar 24, 2021)

a little more info here
https://www.msn.com/en-in/health/me...-we-die-and-even-grow-finds-study/ar-BB1eUdTL


----------



## bullethead (Mar 24, 2021)

WaltL1 said:


> Thats true.
> But mine wont be. I'm getting cremated as the thought of being put in a box and buried in the ground horrifies me. Silly I know but just dont like the sound of it.


I'm not going to care or know what happens to me at that point.


----------



## bullethead (Mar 24, 2021)

Here is a good article
https://www.jonbarron.org/article/brain-functions-even-after-death


----------



## WaltL1 (Mar 24, 2021)

bullethead said:


> I'm not going to care or know what happens to me at that point.


Thats ^ exactly why I feel silly about even caring about it. But I figured hey Ive got a choice so Im going for the oven.
Plus it will save the real estate for somebody else.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Mar 24, 2021)

bullethead said:


> Many people worldwide have such experiences,  religious people from multiple beliefs and non religious alike.
> Could it be the drugs/medications while being operated on?
> Could it be adrenaline and the body's ability to produce natural stimulants when involved in a bad accident?
> Even when "out" does the mind absorb what is said around us and translates it as visions or a dream?


Within Christianity there is a belief that to be out of the body is to be home with the Lord. I guess one could die, go to Heaven and back but I'm not sure, following this belief, that they could hover over their body once they left it.


----------



## bullethead (Mar 24, 2021)

Artfuldodger said:


> Within Christianity there is a belief that to be out of the body is to be home with the Lord. I guess one could die, go to Heaven and back but I'm not sure, following this belief, that they could hover over their body once they left it.


Lets be honest, when hopes, needs, guesses, imagination and the willingness to insert a deity as the default answer for things a person does not understand are the basis for beliefs, literally anything is possible in that world.


----------



## Spotlite (Mar 24, 2021)

bullethead said:


> I'm not going to care or know what happens to me at that point.


I’ve told my bunch I don’t care what they do with my body, just make sure I’m dead first. Now I’m wondering if I need add  for them to make sure I’m dead at least 12 hours because my brain might have me on milk River bottom hunt with 200 bucks in the field.


----------



## bullethead (Mar 24, 2021)

Spotlite said:


> I’ve told my bunch I don’t care what they do with my body, just make sure I’m dead first. Now I’m wondering if I need add  for them to make sure I’m dead at least 12 hours because my brain might have me on milk River bottom hunt with 200 bucks in the field.


Lololol, that would be my H-E-Doublehockey stix, a trigger that will not go off for eternity.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Mar 25, 2021)

jollyroger said:


> I know it's not the same thing, but don't our deceased bodies continue to produce hair and nails weeks to months after death?
> 
> Definitely a scientific frontier for sure.



Uhhhh NO.  Again.  No oxygen=No ATP=No cellular energy........NONE.  

There’s and answer for this but it’s not popular here.  It is our conscious is independent of our body.  It survives after death


----------



## jollyroger (Mar 25, 2021)

SemperFiDawg said:


> Uhhhh NO.  Again.  No oxygen=No ATP=No cellular energy........NONE.
> 
> There’s and answer for this but it’s not popular here.  It is our conscious is independent of our body.  It survives after death



It's because we shrivel up, nothing to do with growth.

Learned that from a 30 second YT video just now.

Can't speak to the consciousness after death part.

Don't know, don't care.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Mar 25, 2021)

jollyroger said:


> It's because we shrivel up, nothing to do with growth.



ROLTFL.







So what your saying is this guy didn't necessarily need a manicure before he died, it just looks that way due to "shrinkage"?  Now that I can believe.


----------



## bullethead (Mar 26, 2021)

SemperFiDawg said:


> ROLTFL.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The skin around the nail and gums and hair retracting is what caused people to believe in vampires centuries ago.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Mar 26, 2021)

bullethead said:


> The skin around the nail and gums and hair retracting is what caused people to believe in vampires centuries ago.



makes perfect sense


----------

